# aspirin caffiene pre workout



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all not sure if this is in the right forum but i've been using aspirin and caffiene pre work out for about a year now and it works fantastic but i recently read a warriors story (dorian yates)and he ended up in hospital with internal bleeding because the aspirin coroded his stomach lining. which worries me slightly. I heard that people with heart problems have to take aspirin every day is this a different type of aspirin or is this very rare what happened to yates.

any thoughts

Simon


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i ask why youd want to take aspirin pre workout? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Gym_junkie (Dec 22, 2008)

I work in a pharmacy and i'm a pharmacy student, and i'm not sure which strength of aspirin your taking but apirin can irritate your gut especially if your taking it on an empty stomach, the aspirin that people with heart problems have is 75mg aspirin you can buy in tubs of 100 and its dispersible (dissolve in glass of water), there are also coated tablets (to swallow whole) of 75mg aspirin you can buy. the other aspirin that people use for pain relief is 300mg aspirin and obviously being a higher strength it would have more of an effect on your gut if your taking it everyday. so its best to have with food, but then if your training its not really feasible to eat-have aspirin-then train. But i can ask a pharmacist i know, he is also a member on here, see what he thinks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

caffeine and aspirin prolong the effect of ephedrine i see no reason to use these two unless using ephedrine as well..?

siovrhyl where in rhyl do you train?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

All aspirin is the same: sodium salicylate.

Apart from being a mild analgesic (pain-killer) it prolongs blood clotting time, so a low daily dose was recommended to help guard against heart attack and (one kind of) stroke, though now its efficacy is in question.

It's also quite acidic in its simple form and can irritate the stomach and cause bleeding, which it then prolongs, so buffered (usually soluble) forms are available.

As long as you are fit and healthy and take it with food, regular daily doses of aspirin should do no harm - other things we eat like vinegar are more acidic - but stomach pains, black stools, weakness, fainting and anemia are some indications that you have internal bleeding...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i train in the powerhouse on cresent road.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I used it with caffeine as it enhances the effect of the caffeine giving me a boost.

I always have a meal of some sort about an hour before training so it wont sit on an empty stomach i presume the dispersible ones would be the best to take as its more dillute than the tablet form


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

siovrhyl said:


> i train in the powerhouse on cresent road.


i train there when i am in St Asaph on business good gym


----------

